# MASK REQUIREMENTS - Seeing Should be Believing!  Just Wear Them, PLEASE.



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

*April 17, 9:50 p.m.*
*The National Institute of Health and University of Pennsylvania show in a demonstration with laser light-scattering how a mask can help someone prevent the spread the new coronavirus.* Droplets that can harbor infectious particles are released when someone speaks. The laser light-scattering helped to visualize these particles as someone spoke (with increasing volume), with and without a mask. Scientists involved in the study noted that *the amount of droplets produced while coughing were similar to the amount produced while speaking.*


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2020)

We have resolved ourselves to wearing a facemask when away from the house....for the foreseeable future.  I would like to see a nationwide ruling requiring Everyone to do so until this virus issue is resolved.  All it takes is for one infected person to emit a sneeze or cough, and spread their germs all over the place.  A mask won't keep a person from being infected, but if they Are infected, a mask will reduce the chances of them spreading it to others.


----------



## toffee (Apr 18, 2020)

I wear mine outside especially in stores ---think there gonna make it compulsory in the UK.now on all transport 
if your seen without' u get a hefty fine !


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Wearing a mask in public places such as stores is now required in my state. It used to be only in my county, but now it's the whole state.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

But where do we get them? If medical staff can't be supplied with them, what chance do the public have?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> But where do we get them? If medical staff can't be supplied with them, what chance do the public have?


Even a scarf or handkerchief help - anything to restrict the air-born droplet spread limits the virus spread.  With so many people having the virus, but being asymptomatic, they are potential walking/talking disasters.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Empty said:


> Even a scarf or handkerchief help - anything to restrict the air-born droplet spread limits the virus spread.  With so many people having the virus, but being asymptomatic, they are potential walking/talking disasters.


So I'm right in thinking a silk scarf is worth using?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2020)

It's the law where I live.

I made three cloth masks that I keep in the car for trips to the store. 

It's a simple job to take them apart and wash/soak them in a little bleach water and then reassemble them for future trips.

I also made two simple disposable paper towel masks that I keep in my jacket pockets just in case I run into an odd situation when I'm out walking.

I don't like wearing them but it is a simple inexpensive way to do a little something that may help me or someone else.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2020)

Since it's currently a requirement when in "essential businesses," I put one on before walking in.  But anyone with knowledge knows they are useless.
You may detect bad breath from someone's droplets, but you don't get the virus from droplets; you get it from the virus, which is microscopic.  If there is virus in the droplets, they easily pass through the masks that are available to us. They are not medical-grade masks; they are masks designed for carpenters & painters.  They stop particles; not microscopic viruses which are not visible with the naked eye.  It you looked at those masks with magnification, they would look like a chain-link fence.  Each opening lets in thousands of viruses.  A scarf or other material is no different.  Hold the material up to light.  If light gets through, viruses get through.

Even medical-grade masks must be replaced or sterilized every 30 minutes to remain effective.  When people are out running errands, do you really think they are replacing or sterilizing their masks every 30 minutes?  Re-using a useless mask raises your chances of getting a virus because the mask can become saturated with virus, then you put it on your face.  Same with a cell phone.

The virus gets into any mucosa - any warm, moist area - including the eyes.  A mask doesn't protect the eyes.

The "experts" who tell us to wear masks are not wearing masks themselves.  They are doctors & some are in a "High Risk Group" due to their age.  Dr. Fauci is 79.  Trump is 73 & has said he won't wear a mask.  Neither wear masks - indoors or outdoors.  Dr. Ferrer has been interviewed indoors & outdoors & has never worn a mask.  The surgeon general doesn't wear a mask, either.  And during their news updates, they are standing shoulder-to-shoulder, while telling us to stay at least 6 feet apart.  

If you need more proof that masks are useless, think about the updates that show hundreds of new cases every day, despite the majority of people wearing masks everywhere.  Would that be happening if masks worked?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> So I'm right in thinking a silk scarf is worth using?


It's best to layer. fold, or roll.  And. it should fit closely around nose and mouth.  Also, it will have to be sanitized after use.  All things considered, I'm not sure silk is the best option - but something is better than nothing.  I've seen ideas about making them out of coffee filters, even bras - try Googling face mask ideas and then images - see what you might be able to create from things on hand.  I believe we will see many crafters offering 'attractive' masks very soon.   (-:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

The tighter the weave of the cloth, the better. There are all kinds of articles and videos on mask making online.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Yep - I wasn't sure at first, but clicking the image proved that this gentleman is wearing an orange peel mask!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Just to clarify - the homemade masks are basically a way to keep an asymptomatic person with the virus from spreading the virus.  To really protect yourself, we will all need to get N-95 masks eventually.  They were available a year ago in my local hardware store and hopefully will be cranked out in the millions as soon as possible.  But, we need face coverings to stop the spread!  See the following links for the currently unavailable but much sought-after N-95's.

*N95 Respirators and Surgical Masks (Face Masks) | FDA*
www.fda.gov › medical-devices › n95-respirators-and-s...

*How to Sanitize N95 Masks for Reuse: NIH Study - Medscape*
www.medscape.com › viewarticle


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2020)

We have a few N95's and they are HORRIBLE to wear... very uncomfortable and I refuse to wear them.  They fit very tight and I feel sorry for the medical professionals who have to wear those things for hours every day.  

I think a scarf or handkerchief worn over the nose/mouth is sufficient to keep from spreading the "droplets."  For the most part I stay home so it doesn't matter to me.  I haven't left our property in over a month now and have no plan to do so.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2020)

Empty said:


> Yep - I wasn't sure at first, but clicking the image proved that this gentleman is wearing an orange peel mask!


Orange oil is the most beneficial part of that mask.  I had my house treated for termites with orange oil.  My house smelled wonderful for 2 weeks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> But where do we get them? If medical staff can't be supplied with them, what chance do the public have?


You can buy dust masks on amazon they look like the medical ones but are not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Since it's currently a requirement when in "essential businesses," I put one on before walking in.  But anyone with knowledge knows they are useless.
> You may detect bad breath from someone's droplets, but you don't get the virus from droplets; you get it from the virus, which is microscopic.  If there is virus in the droplets, they easily pass through the masks that are available to us. They are not medical-grade masks; they are masks designed for carpenters & painters.  They stop particles; not microscopic viruses which are not visible with the naked eye.  It you looked at those masks with magnification, they would look like a chain-link fence.  Each opening lets in thousands of viruses.  A scarf or other material is no different.  Hold the material up to light.  If light gets through, viruses get through.
> 
> Even medical-grade masks must be replaced or sterilized every 30 minutes to remain effective.  When people are out running errands, do you really think they are replacing or sterilizing their masks every 30 minutes?  Re-using a useless mask raises your chances of getting a virus because the mask can become saturated with virus, then you put it on your face.  Same with a cell phone.
> ...


I carry wipes in my purse.  As soon as I get out I sterilize my mask so I am ready for the next shop.


----------

